# TOPP COLA bottle



## hooked29 (Feb 1, 2009)

I found an old glass bottle that has TOPP COLA printed on it. I cant take a pic because i dont have a camera, but i was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this company or how much this may be worth. i did some research on the internet and the company was out of savannah, GA.  Bottles in Lakeland, FL which is 30 min from where i found it.

 I did find an advertisment on the internet for Topp Cola dating to 1959.

 There were also many other older looking bottles around this one. Some small, large and very small.

 Thanks for any info.


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedt.htm


----------

